# ligne droite



## salah94

Bonjour,


Quand on dit "*une ligne droite",* cela peut signifier des lignes comme :

1-




2-



3-



4-




Si, par exemple, un enseignant veut demander à ses élèves de dessiner comme *la ligne 3,* qu'est-ce qu'il doit dire ?

- Dessinez *une ligne droite.* (C'est suffisant ?)
- Dessinez *une ligne droite horizontale.*


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Une ligne droite n'a pas d'orientation particulière. Toutes les figures que vous avez indiquées sont donc des lignes droites.

Si la ligne doit en plus être horizontale, il faut le préciser : _une ligne horizontale_. (Nul besoin de préciser qu'elle est _droite_ dans ce cas.)


----------



## salah94

L'enseignant demande à ses élèves de ( s'aligner, se ranger, se mettre en rang) puis il voit que les rangs (lignes) sont obliques. Il veut leur demander de s'aligner en ligne droite horizontale comme la ligne qui figure dans *l'image 3.* Qu'est-ce qu'il peut dire ?

1- Alignez-vous bien / rangez-vous bien/ Mettez-vous bien en rang.
2- Alignez-vous en ligne droite horizontale / rangez-vous en ligne droite horizontale / Mettez-vous en rang droit horizontal (sur une ligne droite horizontale)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Il n'utilisera pas le terme de « file horizontale / rang horizontal / ligne horizontale » parce que les élèves sont déjà rangés horizontalement sur le sol (dans la cour ou un bâtiment), même si la file est sinueuse.
Il dira plutôt quelque chose comme « mettez-vous bien en rang / rangez-vous droit ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Il dira plutôt quelque chose comme « mettez-vous bien en rang / rangez-vous droit ».


D'accord pour _Mettez-vous bien en rang._  Je ne dirais en revanche pas _Rangez-vous droit_, qui est pour moi curieux.


----------



## salah94

Si la ligne est sinueuse, le mot *"droit" *marche très bien.

Rangez-vous droit = la ligne doit être droite


Mais si la ligne est oblique et déjà droite comme cette ligne : 

 et l'enseignant veut que la ligne (le rang) soit comme cette ligne :



Il veut qu'elle ne soit pas oblique. Ne pensez pas que *"droite" *sera redondant parce que la ligne est déjà droite. J'espère que vous avez compris ce que je veux dire et que ce n'est pas mal formulé.


----------



## nicduf

Vous pourriez peut-être dire, si aucune ligne n'est encore formée : "Rangez vous face à moi en une ligne horizontale"


----------



## Stéphane89

A priori, si les élèves se rangent correctement les uns derrière les autres, la ligne sera automatiquement horizontale. Si le rang est de travers, c'est que les élèves ne sont pas bien alignés. Je pense donc que, dans ce contexte-ci, le mot "droit" ne pourra pas s'appliquer à une ligne oblique.

Le professeur pourrait donc dire:
_Mettez-vous bien en rang.
Formez/Faites un rang bien droit/un beau rang.
Rangez-vous correctement._


----------



## nicduf

Si les élèves sont face à moi rangés *les un derrière les autres, *pour moi la ligne qu'ile forment est dans le sens vertical, pour qu'elle soit horizontale, il faut qu'ils soient rangés les uns à côté des autres.


----------



## Locape

Je pense aussi, comme *StefKE*, que si le rang est de travers, c'est que les élèves ne sont pas bien alignés. Je dirais 'alignez-vous bien droit', en ajoutant si besoin 'pas de travers, bien droit'. Le vocabulaire doit rester simple pour des enfants.
J'utiliserais 'rangez-vous (sur le côté)' pour qu'ils se mettent d'un côté de la pièce ou du couloir, contre un mur par exemple. Mais pas pour faire une file pour rentrer en classe ou sortir dehors.


----------



## Maître Capello

@salah94 Les élèves sont-ils en file indienne ? Ne forment-ils au contraire qu'un seul rang ? Sont-ils plusieurs de front ? Le cas échéant, combien y a-t-il de rangs et combien sont-ils par rang ?

Dans le premier cas, je dirais : _Mettez-vous (bien) en colonne._
Dans le deuxième, je dirais : _Mettez-vous (bien) sur un seul rang._



nicduf said:


> "Rangez vous face à moi en une ligne horizontale"


Ben non…  Comme l'a justement fait remarquer Piotr, la ligne est nécessairement horizontale, à moins que les élèves ne soient sur une pente ou sur une échelle. Est en effet horizontal tout ce qui est perpendiculaire à ce qui est vertical.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Il apparaît clairement que horizontal ni vertical ne conviennent pour désigner l'orientation d'un rang d'élèves: à oublier de toute urgence ! 
Pour éviter que le rang ne se forme de travers, le professeur dira peut-être "mettez-vous en rang, bien droit face à moi". S'il est professeur de géométrie, il dira peut-être "mettez-vous en rang, perpendiculairement au mur"


----------



## salah94

L'exemple 1:





L'exemple 2 :






*Se ranger / S'aligner / se mettre en rang :*

Ces trois mots sont synonymes, ils veulent dire* "se mettre sur la même ligne"*. Donc, à mon avis, cela veut dire que les deux exemples de rangs que j'ai dessinés sont tous droits mais dans l'exemple les rangs sont obliques et dans l'exemple 2 sont horizontals.Si l'enseignant dit aux élèves "*alignez-vous / mettez-vous en rangs" *et les élèves se mettent en rangs comme dans l'exemple 1 mais lui, veut qu'ils font comme dans l'exemple 2. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit correct de leur demander de *"fromer deux rangs bien droits"*  parce que les rangs sont droits. Dans les deux exemples, les rangs sont bien faits et droits aussi mais dans l'exemple 1 sont obliques et dans l'exemple ne le sont pas, ils sont horizontals. Si les élèves se sont mis en rangs comme dans l'exemple 1 et l'enseignant veut qu'ils le font comme dans l'exemple 2, qu'est-ce qu'ils peut dire ? C'est ce que je cherche à comprendre. J'espère que c'est bien formulé.


----------



## Maître Capello

salah94 said:


> Ces trois mots sont synonymes


J'ai bien peur que non.  _Se ranger_ ne s'emploie pas du tout dans ce genre de contexte. _S'aligner_ signifie se mettre en ligne, mais comme déjà dit précédemment, une ligne n'a pas d'orientation précise ; il peut s'agir de n'importe quelle direction. Quant à _se mettre en rang_, cela veut dire que les personnes sont alignées côte à côte, qu'elles forment front.

Si le but est de demander aux élèves de se mettre comme dans l'exemple 2 plutôt que de biais comme dans l'exemple 1, je dirais :

_Mettez-vous (bien) en face de moi._

Au fait, j'attends toujours la réponse à mes questions posées dans mon précédent message…


----------



## nicduf

Rangez-vous devant moi les uns derrière les autres (ou bien les uns à côté des autres) en une ligne bien droite.


----------



## salah94

MaîtreCapello said:
			
		

> Au fait, j'attends toujours la réponse à mes questions posées dans mon précédent message…



Je m'excuse. Je croyais que mon message précédent répond à vos questions.



			
				Maître Capello said:
			
		

> @salah94 Les élèves sont-ils en file indienne ? Ne forment-ils au contraire qu'un seul rang ? Sont-ils plusieurs de front ? Le cas échéant, combien y a-t-il de rangs et combien sont-ils par rang ?



Ils s'agit de deux rangs de 6 élèves. (Par exemple).

Ce qui est me pose problème, c'est le mot *"droit"*.
Quand on dit "mettez-vous bien droit" ça peut être "verticalement" ou "obliquement". *Un rang droit* peut signifier :

- Un rang droit vertical = dans ce sens (⬆)
- Un rang droit oblique = dans ce sens (↗) (↖)

Je pense que *"mettez-vous (bien) en colonne"* marche bien dans ce cas parce que ça veut dire forcément un rang (une ligne) vertical. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

salah94 said:


> Ce qui est me pose problème, c'est le mot *"droit"*.
> "mettez-vous bien droit"


Moi aussi ! Le mot _droit_ ne convient pas ici pour moi, car il sous-entendrait que les élèves doivent se tenir droit, c'est-à-dire verticalement. Et quand je dis verticalement, je veux dire perpendiculairement au sol ! Encore une fois, dans votre contexte vous devez oublier les termes _horizontalement_ et _verticalement_ qui sont inadaptés.



> Je pense que *"mettez-vous (bien) en colonne"* marche bien dans ce cas parce que ça veut dire forcément un rang (une ligne) vertical. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


J'ai bien peur que non ici aussi. On peut très bien être en colonne dans n'importe quelle direction ; cela n'implique ni que les élèves encolonnés sont en face de l'enseignant, ni même qu'ils lui font face !



> Ils s'agit de deux rangs de 6 élèves.


Ne voulez-vous pas plutôt dire deux *colonnes* de six élèves ? J'ai l'impression que vous n'avez pas bien compris ce qu'est un *rang*. Des personnes alignées les unes *derrière* les autres forment une *colonne* ou une *file*, tandis que des personnes alignées *côte à côte* forment un *rang* voire une *rangée*.


----------



## Terio

Ici (au Québec), à l'école primaire, on nous faisait mettre en rangs, sur deux rangs, c'est à dire deux élèves côte à côte (des plus petits aux plus grands). Je pense que le mot _file_ aurait été plus approprié, car sur deux _rangs_, en toute rigueur, ça aurait voulu dire, par exemple, quinze élèves côte à côte sur un premier rang et quinze autres côte à côte, sur un deuxième rang. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, on n'utilisait que _rang_. Et si lesdits rangs n'avaient pas été alignés du goût du professeur (ou de la _maîtresse_, comme on disait à l'époque), il ou elle nous aurait probablement dit de _redresser les rangs _ou de nous _mettre en rangs (bien) droits_.

D'après le _Trésor de la langue française_ (_rang_), Flaubert et Verlaine parlaient aussi d'élèves qui formaient des rangs.

Le terrain était nivelé, par conséquent, les rangs étaient horizontaux. Un rang vertical est difficile à imaginer à moins de monter sur les épaules les uns des autres !


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, on vous faisait bien mettre _en rang_, plus précisément _en rang *par deux*_, mais pas _*sur* deux rangs_.


----------



## salah94

Oui, au début, je pensais qu'un rang se disait aussi d'une suite de personnes disposées l'un derrière l'autre surtout quand j'ai trouvé que "*se mettre en rang" *signifie "*se placer les uns derrière les autres" *selon le Wordreference. se mettre en rang. Mais après une autre recherche, j'ai trouvé que*"rang" *signifie* "Suite de personnes, ou de choses disposées sur une même ligne, en largeur"*.Dans ce cas là, ces images ne représente pas un rang mais une file :

Image 1





Image 2 :




Je ne suis pas sûr de l'image 1, je pense qu'on peut dire que l'image représente (4 rangs) et (2 files) mais la deuxième image représente une file. (Le titre de l'image 2 est : coloriage élèves en rang, mais je pense qu'il faut dire en file, non ?


----------



## Stéphane89

salah94 said:


> Oui, au début, je pensais qu'un rang se disait aussi d'une suite de personnes disposées l'un derrière l'autre surtout quand j'ai trouvé que "*se mettre en rang" *signifie "*se placer les uns derrière les autres" *selon le Wordreference.



Je le pensais aussi et, même si l'emploi est "abusif" selon Le Robert, il n'en reste pas moins extrêmement répandu. À l'école, aucun professeur ne nous a jamais demandé de nous mettre "en file".


----------



## salah94

Justement, à l'école, peu importe que les élèves sont l'un derrière les autres ou côte à côte, on dit souvent* "rang" *et même, si on écrit *"un rang"* sur Google image, on aura, comme résultat, des élèves en file.


----------



## salah94

S'il vous plaît, dans le même contexte, si on dit "aller tout droit", cela veut dire aller dans quel sens parmi ces trois :
A-  

 B- 

 C- 




*"Tout droit"* signifie* "en ligne droite"*. Donc, cela veut dire que les images A, B et C sont toutes possible dans ce cas là. Toutes les flèches vont droit.


----------



## Terio

Dans l'absolu, oui. Par exemple en campagne, en traversant des champs.

Dans la vie de tous les jours, sur une route ou dans la rue, si je demande mon chemin et qu'on me dit d'aller tout droit, je comprends que je ne dois pas tourner à aucun embranchement. Et si la route est sinueuse, on ne va pas vraiment tout droit, sous peine de sortir de la route.


----------

